# Maximum amount of general purpose receptacles on a circuit



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2009)

Just trying to get a often 'hot' topic started to get some good debate going.  Remember we are in the Residential section.

How many general purpose duplex receptacles are allowed on a circuit?  We are not talking appliance receptacles.

My answer is that there is no limit in residential applications.


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: Maximum amount of general purpose receptacles on a circuit

That is the way I read the NEC.

There are limits on equipment circuits, and requirements for specific circuits but not for general use circuits.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Maximum amount of general purpose receptacles on a circuit

I agree that there is no limit on the number of general purpose receptacles on a circuit.  However, NEC 210.11(A)&(B) limits the area a branch circuit can serve to 480 SF for 15 A circuits, and 640 SF for 20 A circuits (based on the 3 VA per SF unit load used for feeder calculations).


----------



## jim baird (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Maximum amount of general purpose receptacles on a circuit

You are correct, Jeff.

Next question.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Maximum amount of general purpose receptacles on a circuit

Darn, everyone agrees.  So much for trying to get a hot topic going.


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Maximum amount of general purpose receptacles on a circuit

Jeff - Try 'Attic stairs'. That was a pretty 'hot' topic a few months ago...  :lol:


----------



## jim baird (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Maximum amount of general purpose receptacles on a circuit

Better than that, try basement stairs with grade level exit halfway up.


----------

